# Intel i5: 4 Cpus statt 2 Kerne, dafür 1,2Ghz statt 2,27Ghz

## Finswimmer

Hi,

cat /proc/cpuinfo sagt mit dies:

```
$cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4522.43

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4521.76

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4521.75

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1199.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 4521.75

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Das wären 4 Kerne mit je 1,2Ghz.

Laut http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=43537 hat der Prozessor aber 2 Kerne mit je 2,27 Ghz.

Oder bezieht sich die 4 auf die 4 Threads. Dann ist dennoch die Frage, warum die Ghz so niedrig ist...

Tobi

----------

## firefly

Die 2 zusätzlichen "cpus" sind vermutlich virtuelle cpus durch hyperthreading.

Eventuell laufen deine kerne momentan auf Sparflamme sprich sind herunter getaktet. Wie schaut die anzeige aus, wenn du die Kerne stark belastest?

----------

## Finswimmer

Im Moment kompiliere ich OpenOffice.

htop zeigt mir bei allen vier CPUs 100%.

Ich nutze das KDE PowerManagment. Und bin im Moment auf Performance, da das Ladegerät eingesteckt ist.

Müsste da nicht irgendwo etwas zu der Taktfrequenz stehen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da irgendwann mal die verschiedenen Methoden "OnDemand, Performance" etc. aufgetaucht sind?

EDIT: In CPU Frequenz Scaling sind diese governors fest einkompiliert: performance, powersave, userspace, ondemand.

Default ist userspace.

EDIT2: ein /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils start führt nun dazu, dass dynamisch die maximale CPU-Geschwindigkeit angepasst wird.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich das dem KDE Powermanagment verklickern kann...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

i5 hat 2 Kerne und 2x Hyperthreading also ganz normal, desweiteren ist es auch normal das er auf 1,2 Ghz runter taktet.

Bevor du erschrickst... Ab 2.6.35 (glaub?) wird der Turboboost unterstüzt somit könnte die CPU bei einer Anwendung mehr Ghz anzeigen als normal  :Razz: 

Infos am besten --> cpufreq-info

----------

## astaecker

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> EDIT: In CPU Frequenz Scaling sind diese governors fest einkompiliert: performance, powersave, userspace, ondemand.
> 
> Default ist userspace.
> 
> EDIT2: ein /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils start führt nun dazu, dass dynamisch die maximale CPU-Geschwindigkeit angepasst wird.
> ...

 

Wenn du eh nicht in die Frequenzskalierung eingreifen willst, dann nehm doch einfach den Governor "ondemand". Dann macht es der Kernel selber.

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch auch mal unter 

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

Hmm.., ansonsten frage ich mich grad ob dieser "Turboboost" die Taktfrequenzen nicht auch herunter regeln könnte, zb um die CPU vor Überhitzung zu schützen?

----------

## slick

Wenns ein Desktoprechner ist, machs wie schon erwähnt .. einfach ondemand als Standard im Kernel festlegen und fertig. Dann brauchst du keine weitere Software mehr. 

Temporär tuts ein

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Die Spareffekte sind übrigens ganz nett, bei meinen Intel Dual-Core macht der Unterschied zwischen idle und Volllast an der Steckdose so um die 80W aus. (Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher mit der Zahl, aber so etwa die Größenordnung wars).

Zum temporären (Test-) Erzeugen von Volllast eignet sich ein md5sum /dev/urandom (je CPU)

----------

## tuam

 *slick wrote:*   

> Zum temporären (Test-) Erzeugen von Volllast eignet sich ein md5sum /dev/urandom (je CPU)

 

Und ich dachte, man nimmt app-benchmarks/cpuburn für so etwas   :Wink: 

FF,

Daniel

----------

## ScytheMan

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wenns ein Desktoprechner ist, machs wie schon erwähnt .. einfach ondemand als Standard im Kernel festlegen und fertig. Dann brauchst du keine weitere Software mehr. 
> 
> Temporär tuts ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ohne jetzt den thread hijacken zu wollen:

governors: ondemand vs. performance

ist performance nicht eigentlich generell besser?

(habe da irgendwo was im hinterkopf deswegen)

----------

## bbgermany

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ohne jetzt den thread hijacken zu wollen:
> 
> governors: ondemand vs. performance
> 
> ist performance nicht eigentlich generell besser?
> ...

 

ich denke conservative ist die besser wahl, da dort der kernel nicht sofort von 0 auf 100% cpu speed geht. sondern ein wenig mehr abwägt, ob das sinnvoll ist "volle lotte" zu geben. spart auch ne menge strom auf die dauer, besonders bei laptops.

mfg stefan

----------

## astaecker

Der Gouvernor reguliert zwischen dem Wunsch nach schneller Performance bei Bedarf und möglichst großer Energieeinsparung im Leerlauf. Matthew Garrett (Fedora / Red Hat PM-Mann) hat das untersucht und kam zum Ergebnis, dass "ondemand" der einzig wahre Gouvernor ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nun läuft die ganze Zeit auf allen Rechnern ondemand.

Danke für die Hintergrundinfos.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

